# Pick two rod set ups



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

If you were only bringing two rods on the kayak which two set ups would be your go to? Spinning, casting or one of each? Power, action, length etc..


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

7' MH casting

6'6" M spinning

This would do about anything ok.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Species is important to know. If I can only take 2, It would be a mh 7ft'er with 15-17lb. flouro, and a light action rod with 6-8lb. mono. All spinning gear.-Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> 7' MH casting
> 
> 6'6" M spinning
> 
> This would do about anything ok.


What he said. But I'm a river smallmouth angler.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I went fishing this weekend and waded my local river. It was then that I realized that your question is flawed. It doesn't state what species, what type of water, or what time of year.
In my case, since I was on a river, in the fall, fishing for smallmouth, I took a 7' MH baitcaster with a Whopper Plopper and a 6'9" M baitcaster with a spinnerbait.
But that changes depending on what I'm fishing for, where I'm at, and what time of year it is.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I should ask what two rods in each scenario


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

In EACH scenario? I don't have the time to even list the endless amount of scenarios as there must be hundreds. Steelhead in the river in winter? Walleye on Erie in fall? Bluegill in a pond in the spring?
I give up.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Bubbagon said:


> In EACH scenario? I don't have the time to even list the endless amount of scenarios as there must be hundreds. Steelhead in the river in winter? Walleye on Erie in fall? Bluegill in a pond in the spring?
> I give up.


Are you doing walleye on Erie and steelhead off a kayak?


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I just starting fishing from a kayak this year. I wondered why anyone needs more than one rod. I have since taken two rods (my yak has two built-in rod holders). They are similar reels, rods, and line. One time out I rigged one with a bait hook to fish with live craws. The other, my typical setup, had a snap swivel on the end for lures. The other option I have used is having one with a circle hook for wacky worming. It saves some time and leader length. I fish in the river and mostly catch smallmouth and an occasional channel cat or saugeye.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Specktur said:


> I just starting fishing from a kayak this year. I wondered why anyone needs more than one rod. I have since taken two rods (my yak has two built-in rod holders). They are similar reels, rods, and line. One time out I rigged one with a bait hook to fish with live craws. The other, my typical setup, had a snap swivel on the end for lures. The other option I have used is having one with a circle hook for wacky worming. It saves some time and leader length. I fish in the river and mostly catch smallmouth and an occasional channel cat or saugeye.


What river are you fishing?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

In the summer Typically always have 5 rods rigged and ready to go on the kayak.. This is my normal setup for AEP. Throughout the day I will swap things around if none of those are working, but just grabbing a rod and throwing a lure instead of spending the time to swap out means you get many more casts throughout the day and spend less time changing lures. I also don't typically like snap swivels that much. If fishing creeks/rivers I will drop it down to 4 rods, as I typically won't need the Swimbait rod there. Could I do it all with two rods.. yep. I can also cut a steak with a butter knife.

6'9" ML Spinning - Finesse and Worm
6'9 M Spinning - Joshys
7' M Casting - Cranks, chatterbaits
7'3" MH Casting - Whopper Ploppers or other topwater and spinnerbaits
7'3" H Casting - Big Swimbaits and Punching

When I head south to fish inshore, I typically will have the same amount of rods(different presentations), but will swap out the H casting rod for a 7'3" M spinning rod for live baits.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

homepiece said:


> In the summer Typically always have 5 rods rigged and ready to go on the kayak.. This is my normal setup for AEP. Throughout the day I will swap things around if none of those are working, but just grabbing a rod and throwing a lure instead of spending the time to swap out means you get many more casts throughout the day and spend less time changing lures. I also don't typically like snap swivels that much. If fishing creeks/rivers I will drop it down to 4 rods, as I typically won't need the Swimbait rod there. Could I do it all with two rods.. yep. I can also cut a steak with a butter knife.
> 
> 6'9" ML Spinning - Finesse and Worm
> 6'9 M Spinning - Joshys
> ...


Good explanation. Thx. How is the fishing in AEP these days?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

This year, numbers wise has been great at AEP. I have caught 25+ bass a day almost every time I have been out there. But for size, it has been pretty tough. By this time of year I normally have caught around 10 over 5lbs. This year, I have only gotten one.. a 23 inch 6lber+ the last time I was out there. I don't know if there has been more pressure on the lakes I fish out there, or if there is something else contributing. The weather was weird at the beginning of the year, so that may have been the x factor.

I went to florida early august and got my first bass over 8lbs from a kayak, and got another 6 or so over 5lbs so in the grand scheme of things - I don't really have a right to complain. There were a ton of small baitfish, so the bass were not hitting larger presentations. Once I figured that out, I blew through my supply of sand shiner joshys.

I also learned the benefit of having more than two rods while I was in florida. I ended up hooking into a big skate/ray and was horsing it in on my live bait rod. It dove to the bottom on me and banged the tip into the side of the yak. Snapped the rod at the tip. Instead of really putting a damper on the day, I was able to continue without much of a problem. For my job, I almost always need to have a plan B in my back pocket in case something goes sideways and in that case, it did.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

homepiece said:


> This year, numbers wise has been great at AEP. I have caught 25+ bass a day almost every time I have been out there. But for size, it has been pretty tough. By this time of year I normally have caught around 10 over 5lbs. This year, I have only gotten one.. a 23 inch 6lber+ the last time I was out there. I don't know if there has been more pressure on the lakes I fish out there, or if there is something else contributing. The weather was weird at the beginning of the year, so that may have been the x factor.
> 
> I went to florida early august and got my first bass over 8lbs from a kayak, and got another 6 or so over 5lbs so in the grand scheme of things - I don't really have a right to complain. There were a ton of small baitfish, so the bass were not hitting larger presentations. Once I figured that out, I blew through my supply of sand shiner joshys.
> 
> I also learned the benefit of having more than two rods while I was in florida. I ended up hooking into a big skate/ray and was horsing it in on my live bait rod. It dove to the bottom on me and banged the tip into the side of the yak. Snapped the rod at the tip. Instead of really putting a damper on the day, I was able to continue without much of a problem. For my job, I almost always need to have a plan B in my back pocket in case something goes sideways and in that case, it did.


I have never been to AEP but I've heard about many years ago. It would be a long haul for me coming from the Dayton area. Your Florida Bass trip sounds great. What part of Florida were you in?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

AEP is great, and if you have a Kayak its worth taking a trip out there. If you are going to catch a trophy bass in ohio, it's your spot.

As for the florida trip.. I stayed at the Omni Plantation on amelia island. It is an awesome place to stay if you fish. You have inshore/marsh access for redfish and trout and they also have a "retired" golf course that is now greenspace that you are allowed to fish from shore and Kayak. The ponds on that course is loaded with bass, and there are some giants in there. Supposedly there was a 15lber taken earlier this year. The one I got that was over 8 was actually pretty thin and you could tell it was old. I saw a couple that were way over 10, but could not hook into them. My daughter hooked into a big one and it came loose at the shore.

I normally go to New Smyrna/Mosquito lagoon area to fish inshore every year, but we wanted to change it up. Both are fantastic destinations if you are looking for great kayak fishing along with activities for your family.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice, I have to check out Amelia island. I have been to New Smyrna/ Mosquito lagoon a few times. Caught redfish on the fly rod. Also, fished the Ponce inlet for monster redfish, you have to reel in hard and fast before the sharks get to them or you end up with half a fish.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Agreed with the half a fish at Ponce. 

This weekend I took a trip south on the Scioto out of downtown Columbus. It was a good thing I had the extra rods with me because I ran into a couple of Freight train wipers that snapped line and bent hooks. Was able to swap over to the heavier setup and get right back on them. Was a great day fishing overall, caught 5 species, with a couple of them being fish ohios. I will remember the ones I missed the most though. Hooked into and lost the biggest river smallie I have ever seen(thought it was a big wiper until it went airborn twice), and had a 40"+ muskie miss the lure right in front of the yak.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

homepiece said:


> Agreed with the half a fish at Ponce.
> 
> This weekend I took a trip south on the Scioto out of downtown Columbus. It was a good thing I had the extra rods with me because I ran into a couple of Freight train wipers that snapped line and bent hooks. Was able to swap over to the heavier setup and get right back on them. Was a great day fishing overall, caught 5 species, with a couple of them being fish ohios. I will remember the ones I missed the most though. Hooked into and lost the biggest river smallie I have ever seen(thought it was a big wiper until it went airborn twice), and had a 40"+ muskie miss the lure right in front of the yak.


Great Outing! Haven't had anything close to that around my area of Ohio.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I think this really depends on where you are fishing and what you are targeting. If I am fishing a creek for smallies, I like a lighter setup for throwing smaller cranks, in-lines, finesse stuff, and I like a heavier setup for bigger lures and working jigs and tubes. 6'6" ML for lighter setup with 6-8 lb test and 7' MH with 12-15lb test, all spinning gear. 

If fishing a place with multi-species, like the Ohio River, 2 rods isn't enough. I would say a minimum of 4 rods. Lighter rod for white bass, 2 medium rods for walleye/smallmouth, and a heavier rod for hybrids/bigger baits. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Fish Ohio said:


> If you were only bringing two rods on the kayak which two set ups would be your go to? Spinning, casting or one of each? Power, action, length etc..


best rod is spining 6'6" medium,medium.
you can catch 20# carp or 4" perch,best rod for acuracy and very light you can fish all day,best for casting shore eyes with HJ # 14,
i tested all kine rods,this is for everithing.
i tested 7' MH spining,that is broom stick and casting is same broom stick the HJ # 14 will not load the rod for beter casting and you loose acuracy,not in inches but in feet's.
get yourself 2 same spining rod's 6'6" and same reels,the one is is buckup if somting brake,then you grab the second rod.
casting rod is only good for troling or jiging not for casting,
i fished with few experts with casting rod and every time they had rat nest on the reel only defrent exuses.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

No rod is for everything, or else we would all own the same rod. Personally I hate medium action rods for anything other than cranks baits. I would much rather use a fast action rod, and actually use a fast action rod for almost all of my fishing. Matching line size, reel size, and lure size is far more important to casting than the rod weight. I am not going to throw a 1/16 oz. jig head with a 7' MH rod and I am also not gonna throw a 1 oz lure on an UL.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> No rod is for everything, or else we would all own the same rod. Personally I hate medium action rods for anything other than cranks baits. I would much rather use a fast action rod, and actually use a fast action rod for almost all of my fishing. Matching line size, reel size, and lure size is far more important to casting than the rod weight. I am not going to throw a 1/16 oz. jig head with a 7' MH rod and I am also not gonna throw a 1 oz lure on an UL.


i have 50 defrent rods.
i use only 6'6" medium,medium with spining real 20# power pro to swivel and 18" to 36" fluorocarbon leader,
to catch perch,crapie,casting for eyes from boat and from shore not 1 rod work like this,and if i need i troll with this rod.
one more rod i use is 10'6" noodle rod moust for steelie,but is good for pech, crapie,eyes.
i have no use for another rod,i fish 55 years it is my experience not gess teory.
it is cheep rod but work beter than any $600 rod.
if you pay more you just waist your money.
my world do not go if you pay more you get beter stuf.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely spinning rods and reels...easier to deal with.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Most of my kayak fishing this past year was with one or two 6-footish light spinning rods. I caught anything from bluegill and runt sized yellow perch in ponds and inland reservoirs to good sized sheep head and catfish in Lake Erie.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

boss302 said:


> Most of my kayak fishing this past year was with one or two 6-footish light spinning rods. I caught anything from bluegill and runt sized yellow perch in ponds and inland reservoirs to good sized sheep head and catfish in Lake Erie.


I've been enjoying the shorter rods as well on the kayak. They're just easier to handle


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Fish Ohio said:


> If you were only bringing two rods on the kayak which two set ups would be your go to? Spinning, casting or one of each? Power, action, length etc..


4ft ultra light spinning rod reel combo. 20 dollor job from Walmart 4 pound test is all I use on the small rivers around me for small mouth and man its sure is a fun fight when you hook up with a 3 pounder can't beat it


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

james. said:


> 4ft ultra light spinning rod reel combo. 20 dollor job from Walmart 4 pound test is all I use on the small rivers around me for small mouth and man its sure is a fun fight when you hook up with a 3 pounder can't beat it


I profoundly disagree. Try throwing a 1/2 ounce spinnerbait with that set up all day. Or keeping a buzzbait on top...
And you'd be doing a huge disservice to any 18"+ smallie as it would take forever to land it. 4 pound test and an ultralight would snap off a bunch of lures too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

This is an easy one for me.
Trolling rod
Ice rod
Lol.
Seriously, 6’-6’6” light, med light for those river smallies.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Bubbagon said:


> I profoundly disagree.
> 
> 
> Bubbagon said:
> ...


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Largemouth my pick is my 6’6 mh with a 6.3:1 baitcaster with 20-30# power pro and then a 6’8 m spinning with 10# power pro.

Smallmouth I’d do the same 6’8 m spinning as largemouth and a 6’6 mh spinning with 15# powerpro//or a 7’ m baitcaster with a low gear ratio for cranks/topwater.


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a multi-species kayak angler - mostly small/medium waters:
1 rod - likely a 6'6 medium spinning. Probably going to be a jig or a in-line spinner like a 1/8 roostertail. 

2 rods - ML spinning and a 6' or shorter baitcaster (prefer the short ones from a kayak for quick casts). Likely going to be a topwater on the spinning and a crank or spinnerbait on the baitcaster. 

3 rods - the 2 above and a 3- foot "brush rod" . I actually got crappies up under overhanging trees while I went down the river with that little rod. It will probably have either a 2" venom twin-tail grub or a beetle spin with a small twistertail.


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

I load the brush rod with 6# floro because it takes a beating throwing up in the trees.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I like the simplicity of your set up


----------

